# Sunday ribs



## chris1237 (Nov 26, 2006)

Finally was able to fire up the pit. I got a few racks of spares on with some apple and oak.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... s5f2a&Ux=1

Chris[/quote]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good Chris!  Keep us updated, via pic's!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks good so far Chris. Do you use the trimmings for beans and such. Or just as snacks?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 26, 2006)

Alright Chris.  Keep up that food porn.  Luv the pics. [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Looks good so far Chris. Do you use the trimmings for beans and such. Or just as snacks?


Puff I mainly use them as snacks. Today I tried somthing new with them and that was slice them up thinly and put it between two pieces of white bread with some bbq sauce. It made for a very good lunch. 8) 

Chris


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 26, 2006)

Sounds like a ChrisRib Sandwich!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't see how you keep from firing up that pit every weekend.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is lunch!


----------



## Finney (Nov 26, 2006)

I needz more pics......... :x


----------



## john a (Nov 26, 2006)

Well done, I usually have a hard time with full spares.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2006)

Com'n Chris, chew them trimmin's faster and post us some pic's of dem rib's!


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 26, 2006)

looking good I'm just like to see some other pictures.


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 26, 2006)

Here you go! They came out very good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2006)

Pull back looks perfect...great job Chris.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Great job Chris!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 26, 2006)

Great job Chris! What sauce did you use on those bad boys? I'm hopeing the Sam Adams was somebody elses and not yours


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!


			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Chris! What sauce did you use on those bad boys? I'm hopeing the Sam Adams was somebody elses and not yours



Nick the sauce was just a mustard glaze.

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 26, 2006)

I can only hope that the next set of ribs I do look that good. 

Fine job Chris. 8)


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 26, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Here you go! They came out very good.
> 
> Mighty fine I two racks just like that sitting in the freezer right now , might just break them bad boys out for next Sunday !!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

I say, I say, Boy those right there are some of the finest looking ribs this here chicken hawk has ever flapped his feathers at!  (Foghorn Leghorn impression)  

Great job Chris!


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2006)

man o' man those ribs looked great


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Chris! What sauce did you use on those bad boys? I'm hopeing the Sam Adams was somebody elses and not yours :wink:



Notice that question went un-answered.

Nice job Chris.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 28, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":7wpn5dvc]Great job Chris! What sauce did you use on those bad boys? I'm hopeing the Sam Adams was somebody elses and not yours :wink:



Notice that question went un-answered.

Nice job Chris.[/quote:7wpn5dvc]
At least the kids got good taste..sure beats the crap I used to drink and his age..and the stuff Larry still drinks :P


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks guys 8) 
Here is my rib glaze in case anybody was interested. I based it off this one so use instructions here on how to prepare http://dannysbbq.com/recipes.asp?rid=56 I like to put it on the ribs  during the last few min of cooking. It works good with my rub. I am not really sure how it would work with others. 

¼ cup amaretto 
¼ cup apple juice 
1/8 cup acv
1 ½ cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup mustard

Chris


----------

